# autosmart Aromatek



## cabman (Oct 20, 2008)

my autosmart person came today 

he was talking about the Aromatek they do 

it £250 + vat 

have any got 1


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

What is it for those of us that dont have one?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have an aromarite fogger (basically the same machine) they are decent for temporary odour removal. but you can get a biocide which will kill smells and goes in the machine.

but i never paid anywhere near that amount for it. i paid 125 for mine brand new


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Have to sell a lot of treatments to make them worthwhile.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i use mine as part of the wash lasts longer than normal airfreshener. and works out about same price.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

That's very expensive, all of the fogging machines are basically the same. You can always get a cheaper one and the get your fragrances from autosmart.

http://www.fog-it.co.uk/packages.htm

http://www.aromarite.co.uk/pricelist.htm


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i thought the autosmart was cartridge based and not fluid based


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

chrisc said:


> i thought the autosmart was cartridge based and not fluid based


Sorry you're right I had forgot that.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

A Fogger and the Aromatek are two different machines, the Aromatek uses oil and there is no evident "fog" so leaves upholstery dry to the touch.

It is expensive but you get what you pay for and its 100 times better than a fogger.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> A Fogger and the Aromatek are two different machines, the Aromatek uses oil and there is no evident "fog" so leaves upholstery dry to the touch.
> 
> It is expensive but you get what you pay for and its 100 times better than a fogger.


i agree. the fogger is only good if the customer watches  and it lasts a day or 2 if that.

but tbh, the aromatek isnt that much better, lasts a week maybe a bit more. its all in the cleaning to get rid of the smell tbh

oh, and dont pay 250+vat :lol:


----------



## cabman (Oct 20, 2008)

i do sale cars some off them have been smoked in
i found it hard to remove the smells 
i thought it sounds good


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> i have an aromarite fogger (basically the same machine) they are decent for temporary odour removal. but you can get a biocide which will kill smells and goes in the machine.
> 
> but i never paid anywhere near that amount for it. i paid 125 for mine brand new


Hi just to clarify the Aromatek is NOT a fogging machine. Foggers create a mist (the fog) which contains a fragrance. There is potential for the water vapour to affect glues on headlinings and electrics on a vehicle. It can also mist the windows, creating additional work for the valeter once the treatment is completed. Aromatek does not use any liquid. Instead the Neutrox treatment uses a combination of 32 natural oils, which break down the odours. The oils are held in cartridge form and the Aromatek unit forces hot air through the cartridge, releasing the oil in a dry vapour, which then penetrates into the surfaces. Once an odour has been eliminated there are 4 fragrance cartridges that can be used to add a fragrance to a vehicle. The most popular is the leather cartridge which is great for making old leather smell like new again. Hope this helps Sue


----------

